# How much should a Lion/Lop weigh?



## kherrmann3 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello!  I was just wondering if anyone out there knew what a Lion/Lop should weigh? I am pretty sure that her "lop" part is from a Holland Lop. She isn't much bigger than Toby. I weighed her on Sunday, and she weighs 4[sup]lbs.[/sup] 9.9 [sup]oz. [/sup]... Is that about right for a Holland Lop/Lionhead mix? 

She seems to have a big bum on her. I am feeding her two ounces of pellets per day, along with unlimited hay, and a few craisins. She also gets some romaine lettuce to share with Toby. She doesn't eat all two ounces of pellets, though. She normally eats about an ounce and a half. How much should I be feeding her? 

I'd like her to be at her ideal weight, but I'm not sure what that would be! I know Holland Lops are under 4-5 pounds, and Lionheads are about the same size. Is she OK at this weight? What should I do about her massive bum? The rest of her feels a little chubby, but not terrible. On a scale of 1-10, 10 being obese and 5 being normal, I would give her about a 6. 

EDIT: Oh! I forgot to mention, she will be turning 3 years old on January 15[sup]th[/sup]!

Here are some pictures, tell me what you think!


----------



## pamnock (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree that she appears to be a "6". There's no "ideal" comparison weight. She needs to be at the correct weight for her own conformation. It's very difficult to assess through a photo.

Pam


----------

